# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Sciatica or is something out of place?

## Livingabetterlife

Ive been feeling what Id describe as sciatica in my left ass cheek for 2 months now. Its almost felt like somethings needed to pop the whole time, and yesterday I finally put enough pressure spreading my legs to pop it. It feel much better now and not like the sciatic pain Ive been having. Is that just part of sciatica? Or it this something different pressing in the nerve?

----------


## Hoss34

The sciatic nerve gets pinched in the lower spine. The pain will radiate down the back of your leg. I've had surgery for this exact reason, so I would know.

Sounds like you have a different issue. If it comes back, get an MRI and have it properly diagnosed.

----------


## Livingabetterlife

> The sciatic nerve gets pinched in the lower spine. The pain will radiate down the back of your leg. I've had surgery for this exact reason, so I would know.
> 
> Sounds like you have a different issue. If it comes back, get an MRI and have it properly diagnosed.


Ok thank you. It’s mostly gone after the pop, but still feels a little weird

----------


## lovbyts

> Ok thank you. It’s mostly gone after the pop, but still feels a little weird


 :Lame: 

 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## 1beardedalpha

Could be a hip issue . 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Livingabetterlife

I’ll look into that, thank you

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> Ill look into that, thank you


I don't know if u carry a wallet but I know many people carry over stuffed wallets and that throws them off and causes extra pain . 
Maybe ditch the wallet if u carry one .

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------

